# CISS for the Epson Stylus Pro 3800



## amv101 (Jul 16, 2007)

Does anyone know of any supplier that carries a CISS, continuous ink supply system, for the Epson Stylus Pro 3800 printer? It is different than the CX3800, so that will not work.

I checked around with no luck and was wondering if another CISS for a different model might work.

thanks,

AMV


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I believe that all CIS are model specific. I am not aware of any that will 'fit' more than one model


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

charles95405 said:


> I believe that all CIS are model specific. I am not aware of any that will 'fit' more than one model


There are some, like the 1270/1280/1290

Bu the 3800 is a newer printer and up until now, there hasn't been any ciss for it. I do know they are now made, but I don't believe have hit the states yet.


----------



## pro3800 (Feb 26, 2008)

you can try web:
or 
Sharkle.com - Free Online Video Sharing Community

or www.saveink.com
you can get some thing about Pro 3800 ink system
regards




amv101 said:


> Does anyone know of any supplier that carries a CISS, continuous ink supply system, for the Epson Stylus Pro 3800 printer? It is different than the CX3800, so that will not work.
> 
> I checked around with no luck and was wondering if another CISS for a different model might work.
> 
> ...


----------

